# '60's JC Higgins Quality



## 53Phantom (May 9, 2010)

I am looking at a 1960's JC Higgins Flightliner girls bike for my wife on Ebay and was wondering if these are pretty good bikes. I have no past experience with the Higgins bikes so, any comments would be appreciated. Thanks, Cliff







For Sale: Near Mint 1998 Roadmaster Luxury Liner -$750.00
              * Must pick-up in Dallas-Fort Worth area.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 11, 2010)

As good as any other Murray, Huffy, or AMF of the period. Not quite as well made as a Chicago Schwinn, but enough of these bikes have survived to suggest they do hold up well.


----------



## 53Phantom (May 12, 2010)

Were there any other balloon bikes built in the 50's-60's that had the quality of a Schwinn?


----------



## militarymonark (May 12, 2010)

i've had both flight liners and space liners girls and boys they are ok i find some of the parts never really fit well like other bikes, I might suggest finding a ballooner in the 50's or at least purchase a schwinn from the 60s they are just built better.


----------

